

Why your web startup will fail - joao
http://www.ideasonideas.com/2009/01/startup_fail

======
bigbang
Well written article.

The closing thoughts in the article

"With all of that said, I have to emphasize that little of this really
matters. If you’re inclined to start a startup, nothing anyone says will stand
in your way, nor, should it. If you have the bug to make something, it’s
impossible to shake, and in my mind can be one of the best life experiences
you can have.

Every month we get a some new users, a couple of excited emails, a few
glimpses at just how neat our project could be. And more than that, we get to
build something that we really love.

I wouldn’t trade that for anything."

------
PStamatiou
that article is just motivation for me to prove him wrong. like the time
Michael Arrington said "What is it? I really have no idea." about my startup.

~~~
karjaluoto
Read the article again.

I'm not trying to discourage anyone. Instead, I'm sharing our personal
experiences and discussing just how challenging these hurdles can be.

My business partner and I are struggling to make our idea work just like all
of the others here. I'm not the person to try and prove wrong. I want your
business to work out.

If anything, the post was intended to be a reminder of how we all just have to
keep working and remain focused.

~~~
mickt
I think you need an "about" page. It's not obvious to me what the site is for,
even with the blurb on the right had side.

------
puzzle-out
Basically it seems the article is saying that starting a company involves
risk. I agree.

------
mlLK
Anyone keeping a through index of these fail blogs? Could make for a fun anti-
pattern.

